# Need bait help in Santa Rosa sound ?



## RattherBfishin (Jul 24, 2013)

Hard to find live shrimp. What else is working in bay area in Ft Walton area? Fishing for reds and Trout.


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Try Berkley Gulp shrimp or jerk shads on a jig head.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I will add that you throw some type of top water bait at first light or the last couple hours of daylight. One of my favorites is the super spook jr. Once the sun gets up a bit start throwing a mirrodine 17mr. 

I recommend that you forget about the shrimp. Properly used artificials will consistently outfish live shrimp for reds and trout.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

You could also use a pin fish trap, or cast net to catch some pin fish, and throw them out live under a popping cork. Tight lines!!! YRM


----------



## mdlero (Aug 6, 2013)

How deep do you fish the pins under the cork? do you use a weight also?


----------



## RattherBfishin (Jul 24, 2013)

About three feet no weights


----------



## mdlero (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks will try this


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

I've used top waters numerous times with little to no luck, but pin fish and shrimp, some of their normal prey (alive), under a popping cork, will bring the fish to you. I'm not discounting the fellas on here who swear by them, as I'm sure they're effective to some degree, otherwise they wouldn't be talked about so much. Let us know how it goes! Tight lines!! YRM


----------



## mdlero (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks for the 411 I have not had any luck on artificial baits fishing this northern waters. However I have had luck with finger mullet and pinfish on a Carolina rig on the bottom catching reds and specs.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

finger mullet, croakers, bull minnows. throw a chug bug and work it slowly. also yo-zuris work well along with gulps...just gotta try things till you find what works


----------



## RattherBfishin (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks I am going out this afternoon will try it


----------

